# ندوة بالشرقية " بناء تصور للأصلاح الأسري لخدمة مجتمع المنطقة



## وئام للرعاية الأسرية (18 أبريل 2011)

ندوة بالشرقية " بناء تصور للإصلاح الأسري لخدمة مجتمع المنطقة الشرقية " ​​http://sabq.org/sabq/user/news.do?section=12&id=1755​​​​وئـــــــام .. رعاية أسرية ~​www.weaam.org.sa تابعنا على :​فيس بوك http://www.facebook.com/weaam.org ​| تويتر http://twitter.com/weaamorg​ | فلكر http://www.flickr.com/photos/weaamorg/​ |يوتيوب http://www.youtube.com/user/weamorg​ 
​


----------

